# Rocky Snake boots...



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ok, i bought these day before yesterday:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_500-3-5

after all the reviews and such, i'm thinking of taking them back and getting the Bass Pro Shop (Redhead) brand...

anyone had bad luck with the boots in the link above, you can only read so much on "reviews" and things, but actually hearing from someone that has them and is local and hunts like i do down here in TX, what do you guys think???


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, here are the ones that I have.

http://www.chippewaboots.com/boots/snake_boots/23913

I can't give you a "review" of the ones you have or the ones you are considering, but.........I was trailing a wounded Axis two summers ago in Rocksprings and had a 5 1/2' rattler hit me in the back of the calf of my right leg. It felt like someone hit me with a baseball bat. I had a fang broken off in the boot material (viper cloth) and two trails of venom running down the back of my boot and emerged unscathed (not un-soiled) but unscathed. The Chippewa's WORK!!!! I am living proof. I do not go into the field without them, FO - SHO!!!........just sayin


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

shhhh. said:


> Okay, here are the ones that I have.
> 
> http://www.chippewaboots.com/boots/snake_boots/23913
> 
> I can't give you a "review" of the ones you have or the ones you are considering, but.........I was trailing a wounded Axis two summers ago in Rocksprings and had a 5 1/2' rattler hit me in the back of the calf of my right leg. It felt like someone hit me with a baseball bat. I had a fang broken off in the boot material (viper cloth) and two trails of venom running down the back of my boot and emerged unscathed (not un-soiled) but unscathed. The Chippewa's WORK!!!! I am living proof. I do not go into the field without them, FO - SHO!!!........just sayin


i love those boots, only draw back is i need them in camo, as i guide on most weekends, especially during turkey season....but i do agree, the Chippewa boots are da bomb! :brew:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Oso.. I've killed plenty of game bow hunting in my chipps and shot a few turks sitting on the ground as well... never had a problem that I know of with them not being camo... mine are 5-6 years old and are still in good shape..Walker


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

what happens if a turkey sees your feet ? do they attack ?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Oso.. I've killed plenty of game bow hunting in my chipps and shot a few turks sitting on the ground as well... never had a problem that I know of with them not being camo... mine are 5-6 years old and are still in good shape..Walker


thanks RR....i may go that route...



CoastalOutfitters said:


> what happens if a turkey sees your feet ? do they attack ?


yes, they do attack!!! :cheers: :rotfl: :tongue:

i'm just weird like that, i like the matching camo...just a personal thing, may have to switch it up though to get some good dependable boots.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i was a Chippewa dealer for years..........good boots and part of Justin boot co. w/ great warranty svc.

I like Rockys as well, but................. their warranty folks aren't much to brag about, they want to know the date inside the tongue of the boot for warranty, not when it was purchased........ i saw several w sole separation that were basically brand new, that Rocky wanted shipped back for "review".......took forever.............


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i was a Chippewa dealer for years..........good boots and part of Justin boot co. w/ great warranty svc.
> 
> I like Rockys as well, but................. their warranty folks aren't much to brag about, they want to know the date inside the tongue of the boot for warranty, not when it was purchased........ i saw several w sole separation that were basically brand new, that Rocky wanted shipped back for "review".......took forever.............


and that's exactly what i keep reading about with the Rockys....i think i'm gonna take them back...they are still in the box at the house, will exchange them tomorrow, either for some Chips or the Redhead brand boot...

thanks again fellas! :cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Rocky makes a good product, even our military uses them........

just not crazy about their warranty folks, maybe this has changed


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

cactus go through rocky's..........chipp's, or justins.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

The Last Mango said:


> cactus go through rocky's..........chipp's, or justins.


Stop kicking the cactus and walk around it.


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

take a look at the Danner's as well. They are very comfortable in my experieince.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

BAAAWWHAAAAHAAAA:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Main Frame 8 said:


> Stop kicking the cactus and walk around it.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I have Danners--Comphy and strong

Johnny and Raven sport Red-Heads--strong light and tough--been thru our share of woods with them all.--all holding up good 4 us.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I have these (can't find link to men's version): http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_58007____SearchResults
They're OK once you break them in, no complaints yet but haven't given them a good waterproof testing yet only walked around in wet grass and they did fine.

Wife has these (in the women's version of course): http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_58009_500003005_500000000_500003000_500-3-5
MUCH better, much more comfortable for sure, very nice boots and they're Gore Tex.



osoobsessed said:


> thanks RR....i may go that route...
> 
> yes, they do attack!!! :cheers: :rotfl: :tongue:
> 
> i'm just weird like that, i like the matching camo...just a personal thing, may have to switch it up though to get some good dependable boots.


You should see him before his trips, his wife has to pack him matching camo underwear and hair clips too or he won't go.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a pair of the Bass Pro Redheads. While they are comfortable and very light, and 5 years old, they have never been field tested yet. Knock on wood. But I wouldn't buy another pair because the Redhead brand is made in China. Being a good American and Cajun, I will not buy China made.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been wearing chips for several years, thankfully they haven't been tested by a buzz worm. Good boots.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I had a pair of Rocky's for a few years. I had a small rattler strike my foot and the boot stopped it, but cactus could penetrate the boots. They were decent boots but I have Justin snake boots now and I think they are better quality and will stop a bite better.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Have a pair of Chips and they have been great. Had new crepe soles put on and they are great. Was going to get the Justin's but the re-sole has been great. If you like camo, Twisted X has a pair and you can put the jeans over them and impress the ladies!. Here is the link: www.*twistedxboots*.com/class/*Snake*.htm

These are good also in the gameguard camo: www.*gameguard*-camo.com

Also look up: www.*snakeboots.com*

*Remember guys when you where snake boots always tuck your pants inside them. If you where the pants on the outside and a snake hits you, it may leave a fang in the pants. Which can later scrape your skin if you take the boot off. Just a little tidbit from LONGHORNS13!*


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> , I will not buy China made.


I know where you are coming from and feel the same way but in this day and time I just don't see how that is possible. I too have the redheads, they are great deal for the money and they are dry. I know some chippawa guys whose boots leak.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I have the Chipp's as well, but I have the zip off ones. I like them more than the slip ons.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> I know where you are coming from and feel the same way but in this day and time I just don't see how that is possible. I too have the redheads, they are great deal for the money and they are dry. I know some chippawa guys whose boots leak.


x2

i have some gift cards to BPS that i got for my bday, it's hard to find anything in that store or most stores that is truely a American made product, seems that everything is made somewhere else these days.

:flag: :cheers:


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

TexasJ turned me on to Chippewa's. They are a great snake boot just hard to break in. Spent many nights getting blisters hog hunting. He would look at me and laugh


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Hogsticker24 said:


> TexasJ turned me on to Chippewa's. They are a great snake boot just hard to break in. Spent many nights getting blisters hog hunting. He would look at me and laugh


Lol, I can laugh because mine rubbed blisters on me for 2 years, then they only lasted a year after that! Breaking in my second pair now. I am recieving fewer blisters now though... I wear mine nearly everyday though...


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

My 2 cents, stay away from the zipper models. I put many hours in the field (environmental surveys). Zippers make for easy on and off....until the are caked with mud, dirt, rust etc. Go for either the lace up or the Wellington models.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Anybody tried the Danner Sharptail Covey Snake GTX 44410? If so, is there somewhere around Houston to try these boots on at?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I had an earlier version of the Redhead boots from Basspro. They look a little more durable then what shown in the picture you posted. I've had them for 6 years. I also bought a pair of Browning & Chippewa's. My least favorite are the Redhead's. They don't go as far up my leg, and are not nearly as comfortable. They do NOT keep water out. My feet get soaked when walking through the morning dew to my stand.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> I have these (can't find link to men's version): http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_58007____SearchResults
> They're OK once you break them in, no complaints yet but haven't given them a good waterproof testing yet only walked around in wet grass and they did fine.
> 
> Wife has these (in the women's version of course): http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_58009_500003005_500000000_500003000_500-3-5
> ...


why are you looking/watching me in my undies, Jiggy J.....i've told you no several times!!!??? :headknock



ZenDaddy said:


> I had an earlier version of the Redhead boots from Basspro. They look a little more durable then what shown in the picture you posted. I've had them for 6 years. I also bought a pair of Browning & Chippewa's. My least favorite are the Redhead's. They don't go as far up my leg, and are not nearly as comfortable. They do NOT keep water out. My feet get soaked when walking through the morning dew to my stand.


as far as waterproofing goes, since i'm only using these for turkey and dove season, was thinking of just spraying them down really good with that spray stuff they sell for waterproofing.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone ever tried a snake boot for wade fishing? Curious how that might work.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the Academy brand lace up snake boots. I bought them 3 years ago and have tested them pretty good. They are comfortable and actually very waterproof. 
I think I paid $80 for them. I know they're not Chipps, but I'm satisfied with what I paid for them and how they've held up.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> as far as waterproofing goes, since i'm only using these for turkey and dove season, was thinking of just spraying them down really good with that spray stuff they sell for waterproofing.


As the owner of 3 pair of snake boots, I'm kind of a boot addict. I clean and spray mine on a regular basis. The fact that the morning dew was making 'em wet inside was troubling. I now wear them when I work around the lease during the middle of the day. If they are going to be your only pair of serious hunting boots .... get a better pair.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ZenDaddy said:


> As the owner of 3 pair of snake boots, I'm kind of a boot addict. I clean and spray mine on a regular basis. The fact that the morning dew was making 'em wet inside was troubling. I now wear them when I work around the lease during the middle of the day. If they are going to be your only pair of serious hunting boots .... get a better pair.


gotcha....thanks for the replies...

i have a "go to"' pair of boots that i wear all year long, that's why i'm also considering just getting the gaiters....plus i could use the extra money to buy a new fishing reel. :biggrin:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> as far as waterproofing goes, since i'm only using these for turkey and dove season, was thinking of just spraying them down really good with that spray stuff they sell for waterproofing.


No need to spray them, the RedHeads are definitely waterproof enough for walking through extremely wet grass. The ones my wife has that are Gore Tex you can stand in a bucket of water and it won't let water in.



Lezz Go said:


> I have the Academy brand lace up snake boots. I bought them 3 years ago and have tested them pretty good. They are comfortable and actually very waterproof.
> I think I paid $80 for them. I know they're not Chipps, but I'm satisfied with what I paid for them and how they've held up.


I just bought two of my sons the Academy/Magellan brand snake boots, they had them for 40% off after hunting season for like $45 or so. One got the plain pull-on type and the other got lace ups. I like the pull-on ones, they seem pretty rugged.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Anybody tried the Danner Sharptail Covey Snake GTX 44410? If so, is there somewhere around Houston to try these boots on at?


Anybody?


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Just Fyi: To waterproof new leather boots I heat them up with a hair dryer and melt beeswax or mink oil all over. Get all the seams it holds up for a long time.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

The only place that I can think of that stocks LOTS of Danner boots is C&G Wholesale. They are on Dacoma (610/290 area). I have purchased FD boots/gear and know that they stock hunting boots as well. Dont have their number, but sure you can "google it or Bing it".


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

My waterproof Rocky's started leaking after 4 years of fairly easy use. Welt separated from the sole. I had an old pair of Brownings that look just like Chippewa's. No problem with them. But I didn't want to use them in water. Hmmm....I wonder if they are still out in the barn....


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

spray em' with PAM cooking spray


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

redexpress said:


> My waterproof Rocky's started leaking after 4 years of fairly easy use. Welt separated from the sole. I had an old pair of Brownings that look just like Chippewa's. No problem with them. But I didn't want to use them in water. Hmmm....I wonder if they are still out in the barn....


Had a pair of rockys did the same thing after 2 years.


----------



## flatscat281 (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a pair of Danner and a pair of Rocky snake boots. Both are good boots....Danner cost twice the price but worth it in my opinion since when I am at the lease I wear them ALL day long and the Danner boots are very comfy. After wearing the Rocky boots all day, my feet are killing me. Danner boots are as comfy as my running shoes. The most important thing is to have some sort of snake boot and/or chaps if your hunting area is know for rattlers.....small price to pay for boots compared to the cost of medical bills from a bite.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

My .02, I had a Cabela's gift card and picked up some of their snake boots that they make. I've worn Chippewa's for 10 years but needed to burn the card. They are slip-ons, camo, and waterproof (goretex), extremely comfortble and wore them all dove and deer season and have held up great, 17" El doradao's. Only 110 bucks to boot, no pun!


----------

